# Donation



## Intense One (Jan 29, 2018)

View attachment 745446 Just given this bike today.  Untouched 'cause I was afraid I might catch something!    It was hanging up on someone's entry wall.  Wasn't an easy task but with some WD40 here and there was able to free up its frozen moveable parts.  It has joined my 2 girl garden bikes..... and will live on.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2018)

No pic


----------



## bricycle (Jan 29, 2018)

Western Flyer


----------



## Intense One (Jan 29, 2018)

Intense One said:


> View attachment 745446 Just given this bike today.  Untouched 'cause I was afraid I might catch something!    It was hanging up on someone's entry wall.  Wasn't an easy task but with some WD40 here and there was able to free up its frozen moveable parts.  It has joined my 2 girl garden bikes..... and will live on.





bricycle said:


> Western Flyer



thanks, Bri....figured I'd check it out and put new rubber on it and ride the mofo but may not be too safe!  I have to work tomorrow!


----------



## Intense One (Jan 29, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> No pic



Hey Mike........This western flyer landed east of East Los....like 3000 miles east!


----------

